# Male Tinc Calling LOUD



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

I have a 2.1.0 trio of Tincs. I was taking pics of some tads at about 2:15 AM. I became aware a short buzzing sound that was repeating. I thought is was my water bottle mister, but soon found it was coming from the Tinc Viv! He has been at it for about 15 mins. now! Do Tincs normally call at night? Do many people hear them? I was under the impression that Tincs were all but inaudible! I guess my male has a set of pipes, 'cause he was singing loud and clear!

JBear


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

I'd say all my tincs call the most in the dawn and after the lights go out.

All my males have different degrees of loudness as well. Some I can hear on the other side of the house (Cobalts/Alanis) and others I can barely hear if I'm standing right next to the tank (Azureus).

I have even got accustomed to knowing who is calling from a few males cause of how loud/soft or distinctive their call is.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Tinc calls aren't inaudible, they can just be a little difficult to hear. My father can't even hear it. Mine usually call right after I give them a good misting and feeding.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

In four years of keeping azureus, I've never once heard them call. I did see the male calling late in the evening (about 10 pm), but the lights were stil on.


----------



## GregF (Sep 13, 2009)

Mine call right as the sun starts to come up, and at night when the light gets dim. Sometimes only for a few minutes, but occasionally for an hour or more. I love that quiet buzzing sound.


----------

